
Python's Instance, Class, and Static Methods Demystified - mjhea0
https://realpython.com/blog/python/instance-class-and-static-methods-demystified#.WNu2T4fbvNs.hackernews
======
diek00
Dan is an outstanding teacher, good team effort with @RealPython to Demystify
OOP concepts in Python

